# School Answering Machine Queensland , Australia



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2014)

This                          is the actual answering-machine message for the                          Maroochydore High School in Queensland ,                          Australia


[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/Pwghabw4N80?rel=0[/video]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2014)

That's funny Ken!


----------

